

Silicon Valley prepares for financial storm of century - bdfh42
http://scobleizer.com/2008/09/30/silicon-valley-prepares-for-financial-storm-of-century/

======
SwellJoe
Strangely, perhaps, our sales are up a lot lately...like 20%-30% in the past
two months. Maybe it's just that we do a lot of international business and our
products are on sale because of the USD deflation, I dunno.

But, I'm having a hard time seeing the storm from where I'm sitting. I know
it's coming, and I'm tucking away a little cash and being cautious about
spending, but so far, we're doing better than ever.

Anybody actually feeling the pinch yet, or is it all just a "something bad is
coming" feeling?

~~~
altano
If your business is making money, Scoble isn't talking about you

